# A difficult question to ask...



## braveuk28 (Jan 28, 2007)

...in the past, with a girl friend, I have had great pleasure in sitting on her, and squashing her with my weight. She has really enjoyed this and the feeling of been crushed [careful not to actually hurt her of course]. I also seem to have found that I get off on a girl grabbing hold of my fat rolls, and calling me fat etc. Now, am I a complete nut job, or does anyone else understand / feel this... Well there goes, have been waiting about 2 years to ask someone that question. So, I will just send it out into the void and see what anyone has to say 

Paul x


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't say I'd enjoy some guy sitting on me or squashing me. But the whole name calling thing is a bit of a turn on for me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 28, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> ...in the past, with a girl friend, I have had great pleasure in sitting on her, and squashing her with my weight. She has really enjoyed this and the feeling of been crushed [careful not to actually hurt her of course]. I also seem to have found that I get off on a girl grabbing hold of my fat rolls, and calling me fat etc. Now, am I a complete nut job, or does anyone else understand / feel this... Well there goes, have been waiting about 2 years to ask someone that question. So, I will just send it out into the void and see what anyone has to say
> 
> Paul x



Well..as a woman I get off on a guy grabbing my flab and calling it fat..etc..and I actually enjoy being on top of a guy....I'm not sure I'm into squashing..but laying on top of an FA is fun..lol

So..I don't think you're weird.


Oh..and if there are FAs that get off on being squashed..I bet you'll find an FFA that feels the same way


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, I mean you have to consider, if there are girls who feel the same way you do, and guys who feel the same way your girlfriend does, it probably works the other way around as well. You're definitely not weird, if anything you're just pointing out something that most likely has just never been brought up before.

Though I have seen it in fat fiction. But, I doubt the concept is new...so no worries, you're not nuts...just enjoying the way you are.


----------



## Melian (Jan 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Oh..and if there are FAs that get off on being squashed..I bet you'll find an FFA that feels the same way



That shouldn't be too difficult, around here


----------



## butterflyblob (Jan 28, 2007)

Melian said:


> That shouldn't be too difficult, around here



*waves* Hey, I'm right here!


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jan 29, 2007)

*quietly raises hand as well*


----------



## Laina (Jan 29, 2007)

Totally not weird. Now, if someone could explain it to my boyfriend, I'd be grateful.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 30, 2007)

My bf isn't fat or anything but he has some extra poundage.

Anyways - I love grabbing his flab, I love calling him names (meat ball for example  ) and I love when he sits on me - too feel all his weight on top of me.

So, I guess me and your girlfriend share that...


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a friend who likes being sat on by bigger folk - he was all freaked out about asking me to do it.. Didn't phase me at all..

I guess some people get hung up on how something might be so different from the norm and get afraid of asking..

There's only a few things that tend to put me off - let's just say red, brown and yellow and leave it at that.. all the more power to those who do those kinda things but it's not for me.. Sitting on someone in comparison is a walk in the park - and if they enjoy it.. I enjoy it..

I guess it's all about open and frank discussion - when I talk with my friends (... with benefits - not there are that many, or that often - my life is boring..) I will ask what they like.. what they don't like.. if something I did they enjoyed, or didn't like, or hadn't yet decided on.. whether they wanted to try something.. if I "can't go there", I'll tell them, and we'll move on..


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 3, 2007)

As an FFA, I find there is nothing sexier or more satisfying about being with a BHM then having him lie on top of you, letting you feel his size overpowering you. I dont know what it is, perhaps the contrast of our bodies or just that there is something so overwhelmingly masculine about a man covering me with his body. It makes you feel covered, protected, and like at that moment you are the center of that man's world. It gives you total access to his body, it's not like hugging or kissing or giving a massage where you are limited to only enjoying where your hands or mouth can touch at one time. When a BHM lies on top of you, you feel *all* of him and it is an amazing feeling.

Love handles...mmm. I have always felt they were very well named. My current favorite BHM loves it when I wrap my hands around his waist and squeeze his love handles. I love how they fit so perfectly in my hands. I truly love the thought of a man having, as the old saying goes, 'a little something to hold onto." Another great thing about them is you can easily and discreetly squeeze them in public as a way of letting him know that you think his body is incredibly sexy. Anyone looking at you would think you were just a woman with your arm around your man's waist, but both of you have that shared secret that grabbing those nice rolls of fat is exciting to both of you.

And enjoying either being the object of name calling or having the immense privilege of being with a BHM who enjoys it is both fun and sexy. The above mentioned BHM loves being teased and called names, and I love doing it. It's another way to show him that you just love his body, and there is a real intimacy to knowing that your are doing something that done in another context would be wrong. Well, not wrong, but he knows if a non-FFA called him "porky" or "chubby" it wouldn't be a compliment and he might feel embarassed. But when he's with a woman he knows is all crazy over his physique, he knows that the name calling and teasing is a little bit of foreplay and a little bit of letting him know that looking at him excites you.


----------



## inona (Feb 9, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> ...in the past, with a girl friend, I have had great pleasure in sitting on her, and squashing her with my weight. She has really enjoyed this and the feeling of been crushed [careful not to actually hurt her of course]. I also seem to have found that I get off on a girl grabbing hold of my fat rolls, and calling me fat etc. Now, am I a complete nut job, or does anyone else understand / feel this... Well there goes, have been waiting about 2 years to ask someone that question. So, I will just send it out into the void and see what anyone has to say
> 
> Paul x



I dunno about the squashing, for me, but if your gf likes it, then that's great.

It's not nuts at all to get off on her calling you fat. It can be very sexy. It's great you feel good enough about yourself to let her do it.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 10, 2007)

I had to chime in with my two cents. I enjoy feeling my guys weight on me. He gets a bit nervous about it though sometimes. *sigh* 

And pet names are always fun...:smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww. But Larger than Life, Period sex is hot sex. Extra lubrication, dontcha know? And I dont know about you ladies, but I get super uber horny on mine.

As for your question, I love a bigger man on top. I think all the ladies here have got it covered. Shit. I love it so much I'm glad my closet is also a mirror so I can watch. Mmm. Nothing like a big belly on top of you. Especially in the winter.

I love name calling, and wish I could find someone that felt the same way, and I would go all out. That can be a sensitive area, so I'd say you have to be upfront about that.


----------



## Laina (Feb 16, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Aww. But Larger than Life, Period sex is hot sex. Extra lubrication, dontcha know? And I dont know about you ladies, but I get super uber horny on mine.



OT: Period SEX? Hurts like hell. Period, um, anything without penetration? Heaven.

Plus, great for cramps.

God, am I really talking about this on the internet? Hi, mom!


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Feb 16, 2007)

Laina said:


> God, am I really talking about this on the internet? Hi, mom!


*ROTFL*
.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 19, 2010)

braveuk28 said:


> ...in the past, with a girl friend, I have had great pleasure in sitting on her, and squashing her with my weight. She has really enjoyed this and the feeling of been crushed [careful not to actually hurt her of course]. I also seem to have found that I get off on a girl grabbing hold of my fat rolls, and calling me fat etc. Now, am I a complete nut job, or does anyone else understand / feel this... Well there goes, have been waiting about 2 years to ask someone that question. So, I will just send it out into the void and see what anyone has to say
> 
> Paul x



ohhh yeahhhhhhhhhhh, def a huge turn on!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

WOOOOAAAHH Necropost!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> WOOOOAAAHH Necropost!



THE ZOMBIE INVASION HAS BEGUN!!!

Ronin to the north, fish to the south!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> THE ZOMBIE INVASION HAS BEGUN!!!
> 
> Ronin to the north, fish to the south!



Wait! There's only one of them.

*Shoots thread in the head.*

Stay down.....bitch.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wait! There's only one of them.
> 
> *Shoots thread in the head.*
> 
> Stay down.....bitch.



but this one thread may have infected others with the idea of necroposting. There could be more on the way.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wait! There's only one of them.
> 
> *Shoots thread in the head.*
> 
> Stay down.....bitch.



Quick--somebody sit on it to make sure it's dead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Quick--somebody sit on it to make sure it's dead.



DOUBLETAP!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

ANY of you motherfuckers TOUCH my twinkies, I'll gut you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Chillout Florida!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ANY of you motherfuckers TOUCH my twinkies, I'll gut you.



HAHAHA, I moved apartments this weekend, and I was sore as fuck. so every time I had to go somewhere I'd tell my sister, "hold on, I have to limber up, you should probably do the same." and I'd start doing some squats.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA, I moved apartments this weekend, and I was sore as fuck. so every time I had to go somewhere I'd tell my sister, "hold on, I have to limber up, you should probably do the same." and I'd start doing some squats.



I think we could totally prove that movie wrong by having a faction of fat guys that actually live through it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I think we could totally prove that movie wrong by having a faction of fat guys that actually live through it.



I may or may not have an actual survival pack made.

And there may or may not be a red book in the hallway marked "Zombie Survival Plan".

:blush:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I may or may not have an actual survival pack made.
> 
> And there may or may not be a red book in the hallway marked "Zombie Survival Plan".
> 
> :blush:



Bug out kit...good man!


----------



## Prem0 (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I think we could totally prove that movie wrong by having a faction of fat guys that actually live through it.



We have the built in food stores to last alot longer. Thats the one thing in that movie I didnt agree with, this poor fat bastard may not be able to run fast but I have more than one Glock.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Prem0 said:


> We have the built in food stores to last alot longer. Thats the one thing in that movie I didnt agree with, this poor fat bastard may not be able to run fast but I have more than one Glock.



That's the great thing with zombies, you don't even REALLY have to run. Just walk faster than they shamble.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wait! There's only one of them.
> 
> *Shoots thread in the head.*
> 
> Stay down.....bitch.



Rule #1 Doubletap.

edit: Fuck, I'm late. Damn you tiny screen!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Rule #1 Doubletap.



That's another thing I'd change. Why expend another bullet and make more noise to attract more? If the fucker's down, take his head off with a machete or a sword. There's your doubletap.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it's kind of implied, shooting it again is justbeing lazy.
In fact, guns are only good forthe first hit. I'd do everything else by hand. Or just give up andbecome azombie myself.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

I can just picture bionic with deagle in one hand and a machete in the other.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn right. Zoë the zombie hunter, I'd be so badass it
wouldn't even be funny.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Damn right. Zoë the zombie hunter, I'd be so badass it
> wouldn't even be funny.



I'm not laughing. I want you on my side when the Zompocalypse comes.

And it will come.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2010)

braveuk28 said:


> ...in the past, with a girl friend, I have had great pleasure in sitting on her, and squashing her with my weight. She has really enjoyed this and the feeling of been crushed [careful not to actually hurt her of course]. *I also seem to have found that I get off on a girl grabbing hold of my fat rolls, and calling me fat etc. *Now, am I a complete nut job, or does anyone else understand / feel this... Well there goes, have been waiting about 2 years to ask someone that question. So, I will just send it out into the void and see what anyone has to say
> 
> Paul x



Woo-hooooooie!!! Sounds like a dream come true
to me. I'm an FA and turnabout's fair play, so I'm
dreaming of an equally fat partner who feels the
same way!:smitten:

*Dream on, dream on, dream until my dream
comes tru-uuue.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!!!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I think we could totally prove that movie wrong by having a faction of fat guys that actually live through it.



If I everget around to writing a graphic novel, and if I err learn how to draw a fat guy, I promise this will be the first thing I publish.

Also, Sasq, I'm completely zombie proof right now, in a store full of food with reinforced doors. Zombapocalyse party army place!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> If I everget around to writing a graphic novel, and if I err learn how to draw a fat guy, I promise this will be the first thing I publish.
> 
> Also, Sasq, I'm completely zombie proof right now, in a store full of food with reinforced doors. Zombapocalyse party army place!



Bit of a long trek under those circumstances. I'll be at the army barracks at the bottom of the street. Maybe we should arrange some method to communicate across larger distances?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Bit of a long trek under those circumstances. I'll be at the army barracks at the bottom of the street. Maybe we should arrange some method to communicate across larger distances?



True that. I don't know shit about radios, so the Zombies better not screw with the wifi. Flying mightbe difficult once the air hostessess are trying to eat
you. 

Back on topic: what happens, if by desperation, you
kill a zombie and decide to eat it because you're starving for protein? Do you turn into a zombieyourself or is the virus simply contained in the saliva? 
Also, I'm totally drawing this.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> True that. I don't know shit about radios, so the Zombies better not screw with the wifi. Flying mightbe difficult once the air hostessess are trying to eat
> you.
> 
> Back on topic: what happens, if by desperation, you
> ...



sorry, i made it all the way to kentucky before i realised it was a false alarm... THANKS HOZAY!!!

depends on which zombie theory you go with. Romero had people infected from breathing in smoke of a cremated zombie soooo... who knows. i'll tell you one thing, if it came down to eating a zombie or starving i'd just wait till you fell asleep and make myself some eggplant parmesan :eat1:


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> True that. I don't know shit about radios, so the Zombies better not screw with the wifi. ...snipped...



Radio?...use VLF, OMG it's huge and pricey,
but is survivable, works, even after a
nuclear detonation. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i'll tell you one thing, if it came down to eating a zombie or starving i'd just wait till you fell asleep and make myself some eggplant parmesan :eat1:



*insert crude joke about eating out*


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *insert crude joke about eating out*



/resists temptation to make further crude joke about origin and composition of sauce...


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ... if it came down to eating a zombie or starving i'd just wait till you fell asleep and make myself some eggplant parmesan :eat1:



I was going to make a crude joke about eating me, but I decided against it. 

You're a sick bastard, Fish. Go get eaten by zombies. 

EDIT: Hahahaha I'm late again. You guys are da best.


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2010)

Woo-hoo, y'all're talkin' about eatin', now
this sounds really good!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> EDIT: Hahahaha I'm late again. You guys are da best.



Don't forget to limber up!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

And lubricate. Don't forget to lubricate.

We should all just band together for the zombification. Most of us are prepped, and the orgies would be just fantastic.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> And lubricate. Don't forget to lubricate.
> 
> We should all just band together for the zombification. Most of us are prepped, and the orgies would be just fantastic.



Hmmmm I was with you until the orgies bit.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hmmmm I was with you until the orgies bit.



You'll learn.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 19, 2010)

I read necropost as necropotence and started drawing cards.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You'll learn.



I gotta tell you, I'm less than enthusiastic about this.

What's the pass grade?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I gotta tell you, I'm less than enthusiastic about this.
> 
> What's the pass grade?



69.
.......


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> 69.
> .......



Is it a practical examination?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Is it a practical examination?



Oral Exam.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

69? Damn that's Low!


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 19, 2010)

I absoutely love when my hubby lies on top of me... or just lightly brushes his soft belly up and down me.. it's a huge turn on :wubu:

It's so exciting although I can't handle it for too long as I can't breathe unfortunately  but what I always say is 'DAMN what a way to die'


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 19, 2010)

braveuk28 said:


> ...in the past, with a girl friend, I have had great pleasure in sitting on her, and squashing her with my weight. She has really enjoyed this and the feeling of been crushed [careful not to actually hurt her of course]. I also seem to have found that I get off on a girl grabbing hold of my fat rolls, and calling me fat etc. Now, am I a complete nut job, or does anyone else understand / feel this... Well there goes, have been waiting about 2 years to ask someone that question. So, I will just send it out into the void and see what anyone has to say
> 
> Paul x




Sounds to me like you enjoy being fat


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 19, 2010)

The most recent girl I've been with absolutely loved getting sat on/laid on and squashed. It got her off more than anything. It's not weird at all. It didn't really do too much for me, but seeing her so pleased was a huge turn-on.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 19, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> The most recent girl I've been with absolutely loved getting sat on/laid on and squashed. It got her off more than anything. It's not weird at all. It didn't really do too much for me, but seeing her so pleased was a huge turn-on.



very cool, glad to see there r other chicks that r into it..


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 20, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of threads about squashing lately! :smitten: I like this! This is a golden oldie though...

The O/P has hit the nail on the head about exactly the sort of man who I would like to sit on top of me! I would love to name call a man about being fat....

Bella xXx


----------

